# Backflushing??



## Sandrog (Sep 13, 2009)

I've seen a couple of threads that mention backflushing but no details on how to do so. The Manual I have (for Gaggia Classic) doesn't mention it, but Its a downloaded copy and not the original manual which was lost, so it maybe that its incomplete.

I also have an old deluxe model that is suffering from lack of pressure through the main grouphead although plenty of steam from the wand, - any suggestions?

Thanks, Roger


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Basically you block the flow of water through the group head whilst running the pump. You either get a blind basket (no holes in it) or a rubber flushing pad (which sits over the holes in your basket) what it does is flush the water thats in the upper group and means you get a fresher tasting cup because stale coffee doesn't taint the flavour.

Steve at Hasbean has 53ml disks on his website and anothercoffee has 58ml blind filters. Appologies as I don't know what size the basket is for a Gaggia.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

58mm basket for Gaggia Classic


----------

